# Gold Box Deal of the Day 3/29/12



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27/?tag=kbpst-20

Refurbished Kindle Fire for $139.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh...if only I needed another Fire.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .that was the thought that crossed my mind too. . . . .

Followed by, "do I _know_ anyone that needs a fire and has a 'gift occasion' coming up?"


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Less than a week after I bought one for $170 -_-


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

In for one. I don't really _need_ it but at that _price _I want it.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be getting my kindle fire today !  Thank you SOOO much for sharing this!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27
> 
> Refurbished Kindle Fire for $139.


You're an evil temptress - I already have two!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm confused.  Well not confused, but I have a question.  We are planning on getting our son a Kindle Fire for his 11th birthday in May.  Would there be ANY reason to not get a refurbished one?  Will the boxing and everything look the same?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same box, same warranty. Go for it!


Ann in Arlington said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27
> 
> Refurbished Kindle Fire for $139.





> Save $30 on a Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire. Each Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire is a pre-owned Kindle Fire that has been refurbished, tested, and is certified to look and work like new. They come with the same one-year limited warranty as a brand-new Kindle Fire. Kindle Fire: great for web, movies, apps, games, and more. This offer is valid today only, March 29, 2012, when sold by Warehouse Deals. Offer good while supplies last. Limit 5 per customer.


Betsy


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Betsy!!! I ordered one!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Kindle fire + Case + anti glare screen guards + faster shipping = 170$....I feel like I just won the lottery!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great deal!  I don't need one (own both and iPad and KTouch) but my mom has been debating on getting an iPad.  She doesn't do much outside of web browsing, Facebook and email, so I felt the iPad was overkill for her given the cost.  Plus, she has days where she has to spend the night at my grandmother's because she is ill and her caregiver has every other weekend off.  The Fire would be PERFECT for those times and the house is equipped with wifi!  Plus, mom is on my Prime account, so even better.  Bought the Fire, case and stylus for $194.  It will be delivered to me on Saturday.  I will set it up and give it to my mom on Sunday.  Woohoo!  So excited!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade, check your PM. I sent you something that might be of some help to you.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> I'm confused. Well not confused, but I have a question. We are planning on getting our son a Kindle Fire for his 11th birthday in May. Would there be ANY reason to not get a refurbished one? Will the boxing and everything look the same?


I agree with Betsy. I see no reason not to go with the refurb, especially at this price.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I was between getting a Kindle Fire or a Nook Tablet...I really like having the MicroSD card for the Nook...but at this price, how could I resist!  I am soo weak...In the house, now I have 2 kindles, 2 nook b&w, 2 iPad and now a Kindle Fire...oh boy.  And as you can see from the pattern...Maybe I should buy a second one at this price!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks,  now I just talked my mom into one, too.  So ordering another one.   She is going on a 2 week cruise and I'm hoping that movie rentals can be downloaded to it for her?  She won't have wifi on the cruise itself.....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I sold my Fire for $175 last week because I didn't use my iPad and Fire both.  For this price, I'm considering getting another one but I canNOT decide!!!


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

I couldn't resist. I just got the refurbished deal. I was waiting for the next generation but at $139, I gave in. I was also considering a new iPad but again, the price got me. 

Now I am going to have to find out about how to load movies. Can it load a movie so I can watch it where there is no wifi? 

I have a K keyboard and I love it. Hope I love the Fire too.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Just bought my first Christmas present of the year....   for my grandson, who loves my Fire. I'll put Go on it, and all of the games that are on my Fire on it for a simple interface.

Off to check my sanity now!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Boyfriend does not need his own Fire. Bank account does not want to purchase him his own Fire. Amazon says "but what a bargain!"

Sigh. Resisting, for now... but this may or may not be the 3rd time I've looked at this thread.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I don't really NEED a Fire.....
*Resistance is futile!*
But, I do have a birthday coming up...
*Resistance is futile!*
Maybe the next generation Fire is coming soon....
*Resistance is futile!*
Will buying the Gold Box Deal make the voices stop?


----------



## littlemamacita (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't believe this.  I just bought a brand new one through Amazon and it was delivered yesterday.  If I'd known this was coming, I would've waited.  Oh well.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

can't resist. just bought it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

*Sold Out!*


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That solves that dilemma.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh well.  Hubs would rather have a hedge trimmer anyway.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

WOOHOO got mine before they sold out lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Any idea how many Kindleboarders became Fire-owners after yesterday's big deal?


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

One here!  Just couldn't resist.  Too good a deal. And I see today where it has shipped.  Excited to receive it!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Two here, one for son and one for mom, and my friend ordered one as well.  We were going to order another for a friend but they had sold out and she wasn't interested in a hedgetrimmer instead.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats to all of you who got one! That's one HECK of a deal!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If anyone got a $139 Kindle Fire and decides not to keep it, I'm interested.  Please PM me.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow - I can't believe I missed this. I'm usually on here almost every day but left on the 29th to spend a long weekend visiting the in-laws. No internet there, and I just can't keep up with everything using just my cell phone. I definitely would have gotten one if I had seen it, as we are getting a Fire plus Amazon gift card for our pastor when we have his farewell dinner.
P
If anybody got one and decides they really don't need it's I'm interested. Thanks!f


----------

